# Help! Daisy does not like the rain



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Daisy is almost 2 years old. She does not like the rain, so she will not potty outside when it is raining. We have always had problems, but not too bad. It did not rain much this summer and now it is raining and the grass is very dewing in the morning. She is so against going outside right now that she has not rang her bell in days. I take her out during the day and sometimes she goes and sometimes she does not and then 5 min. later she has gone in the house. I feel like I have a puppy all over again. Even in the morning she refuses to go. I usually put her in the crate a ten and she has always run out and pottied instantly. Now I put her out and she stands at the door. I have to go out with her and carry her to the middle of the yard and even then it takes her forever to go. I give her a treat and praise her, but this has been going on to long and I need some advice. Can I train her to a potty pad or is she to old.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Get your umbrella and start walking, your dog will get wet, but at least she is going potty.


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

It is really the wet grass she does not like.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

My dogs hate the rain all except one lol. Nothing like a few tropical storms to get him used to the rain  Give the potty pad a shot, it may or may not work. We had them out for the youngins and sometimes the older ones used it.. If that doesn't work you might look into a indoor doggy potty with fake turf.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Will she use a pad? We make sure to put a pad out in our house when it rains, since Duncan absolutely refuses to go out in the rain. He waits it out - no idea how he holds it, but will then finally use the pad which I am fine with since I do not love the rain either.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok, I just saw your last line that you haven't trained her to the pad yet. 

I would try it - it can't hurt.


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

I have put training pads out, but all she will do is tear them up. Is there a difference in the brands, are some better that others?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I think all Havs have this problem which tickles me since they love sprinklers! If you can find a place with an overhang (under a deck, tree, anything a little dry), she might go there. Jackson likes it under the deck and will also go sometime under some tall trees where it is still quite dry. But I have to force him out and sometimes carry him too!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

You're not alone! Indie is also two, and hates grass, especially if it's wet. I pick her up and carry her out, and don't let her back on the patio until she's gone potty. And she's especially stubborn, but she's learned that she had better just get it over with. It helps, sort of, that she can hold it for a really long time. If she goes in the morning and again in late afternoon, we can avoid accidents in the house, so we watch her carefully then. She doesn't always go before bed. She's a bit of a pain in this regard, but she's the sweetest dog, so we don't mind too much!
My other one didn't like wet grass but eventually got over it. Now she'll go out in the rain or on wet grass without a problem.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Pepper hatest the rain and wet too, but we live in the Northwest, so there's no way he can wait it out! I found he's more willing if I put a coat on him. I have two - one really covers him up, it's a 'rain slicker' type thing with front legs, hat, belly cover, as well as the regular top cover. He barely gets wet at all. I couldn't believe it but after several very specific times when he wanted to refuse to go out, but went willingly once he was 'suited up', I had to believe him. He really does want his coat on!
We also made him a little covered area outside and put a ugodog under that. If it's really pouring, he'll ring his bells, refuse to go out the front door, but will shoot out the back to do his biz under cover. It's a really easy little thing, on our deck, using an x-pen and a 4x8 plexiglass sheet for a 'roof' with a couple of thin support rods laying across the pen. Takes only minutes to put away if we're having company.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Covered overhang*

My husband made a covered overhang near our sliding glass doors that gives our Daisy some dry area. Riki could care less...Daisy hates her little tushy wet.

Riki doesn't care if it is raining or if the grass is wet. He likes to jump in puddles, Daisy will jump completely over them and she is quite agile.

Mine are not pad trained, they always went outside. They used pads as tiny puppies and thought that carpets were pads, so I untrained them about that! No potty indoors, it is too confusing for them.

We have a house on three stories, so we had to make sure no potty in house because they would find the one room we don't use to go...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty refuses to go out on her own when it is raining. We have a couple of huge golf umbrellas so I walk her to her favorite spot and we get the job done. I believe Smarty would hold it a week if I didn’t force the issue.

Now Galen is another story, she doesn’t like the rain either but She is not going to get stopped up or a kidney infection just because it is raining when we have a perfectly good garage floor, kitchen floor, papers or pads that are easy to get to. It bothers Mommy where she goes but not Galen. 

Rain may be the true test of a house broke dog. Smarty is, Galen is not.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Sandi....you crack me up. 

Miley HATES wet grass and rain, but she will use a poddy pad. Copper has never used the poddy pad we have made available, and can hold it for a really long time, but I think I will get a large golf umbrella and take them for a walk in the rain to do their business....


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, I guess I am not alone! We do not have a covered patio or any trees. I will just have to get creative and figure something out. Thank you for all your support.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

You might try the Wizdog or Ugodog indoor potty systems. Basically it is a grid over the pee pad so they won't shred them. I have one because I live in a condo bldg. I trained Lola to it when she was 1 year old. It was easy for her. Some Havs won't walk on the grid, so sensitive feet may be any issue. Lola will only use it for pee, as she never pees and poops in the same place. So we poop outside. If it really raining, and she balks at going outside onto the sidewalk, I take her in the garage to poop.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

How about an indoor potty with fake grass.

https://www.besttvbuys.com/pottypatch/ver3/index.asp#ordernow


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Here we go....a solution for those dogs that don't like to go out in the rain!!
How cool is this?!?!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL!!

You described my exact situation with Mimi!!

I finally did something that I am embarrassed to share, but here goes.... 
Past few weeks was pouring days after days. We put newspaper in our walk-in shower. The bathroom is fairly small so we shut the door after she refused to go and just waited it out! 
It finally worked and she went. 
This was our last resort after she kept having "accidents" on the carpet. If she refused to go outside in the few times it was sprinkling, into the bathroom she went.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I feel so sorry for these little ones that don't like to go outside in the rain.

Sissy doesn't like to go outside in the rain either - we can't decide if it's the thunder or she doesn't like to get her paws dried when she comes in.

DH is just a saint he will take her out on a leash and she does great. A lot of the time I put on her raincoat - just depends if it is pouring.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess I am a cruel Mama but I put Abby out the back door and she can stay on the covered patio until she is ready to brave the rain and wet grass BUT I won't let her back in until she goes!! I go to the door if she is standing there wanting in and tell her "go potty in the grass" until she finally goes! It is a matter of who is the most stubborn and in this family I guess I win.......lol Then she comes back in and rolls over on her back to get her feet dried with the towel!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I have Benji who will be 3 in Nov. In his case, hating rain is genetic. His mom hated it so much so that I think she taught her offsprings to hold it for so long that the hu-mom could be sick with worry and call the breeder every 4 hours! Bless my wonderful breeder! 

Benji as a puppy held it for 17 hours (no kidding!). He didn't like using pads after he turned 6 months. However, when we moved to the East from sunny CA, they were scared of thunder, lightening and rain which was too frequent for my as well as thier comfort. I started putting pads near the patio door. Benji starts using it as soon as he sniffs the wet air now. Lizzie has always been good at using pads as well as going outside. She used to love rain but the thunder really scared her and she no longer ventures out to play in the :rain:


----------

